# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Amblystgium in aquaria...in 1960

## imported_lampeye

Scheel mentions it in the breeding description for _Trigonectes_, here: http://killi.net/articles/by_Author/.../Letter_No_33/

I wonder how many other mosses just came and went, unnoticed, in the hobby? 

In the lab where I work, I was using a tank _full_ of what I thought was Java moss, back in 2002. However, the moss (which is still present in the lab's "fishroom") produces capsules and is obviously a _Vesicularia_.

----------


## G.rosea

I don't really think that's amazing. _Ambylostegium_ (_serpens_) is widely spredded on our planet. It's common in Europe, Asia and Northern America. 
I have an aquariumbook from late 60's, and _Fontinalis antipyretica_ is know as a good aquarium plant. Actually, theres _Marsilea quadrifolia_ too.

----------


## imported_lampeye

_Fontinalis_ goes as far back as at least Innes, so that's 1935, I believe. What I find surprising (it takes a lot to AMAZE me, though LOL) is that Amblystegium, which I find fairly easy to grow, more or less came and went. _Fontinalis_ is difficult to grow well, so it's not surprising that it largely faded into obscurity. I'm wondering what other perfectly acceptable aquarium mosses came and went over the years.

----------


## G.rosea

> _Fontinalis_ is difficult to grow well, so it's not surprising that it largely faded into obscurity.


? I don't really think it's difficult. Could that be because here we naturally have cooler waters (indoors too) in winter? _Fontinalis_ (and _Ambylostegium_) is native here. I personally think that mosses are quite new to aquarium plant hobby. No one was interested of them in aquarium compared to some stem plants.

----------

